# Just wondering????



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

I know we have quite the diverse group here on 2cool. I was just wondering what everyone did to pay the bills. I used to be a pipe fabricator now for the last 5 years I am a operator in a Paper mill.


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

crane operator I.U.O.E. LOCAL 450


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Painted Houses
Valet/Bellman
Sold Gym memberships
Dug ditches by hand(shovel) to lay conduit, industrial elect.
Beer sales rep./manager for distributorship
Concrete product sales rep.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Operations Manager at a container terminal at the Port of Houston.


----------



## jusintime (Jun 24, 2006)

Warehouse Technician...LyondellBasell


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

(CWI) Certified Welding Inspector, Currently looking for something around C.C. PM me if you know of something.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Custom framing contractor. Temple/Belton/Killeen area.


----------



## EWV8434 (May 21, 2004)

*Work for Shell E&P*

Offshore Safety Administrator ...EV


----------



## whaler18 (Aug 3, 2006)

Shift Supervisor - IT Global Data Center


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

Operations Coordinator - Kbr


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Offshore production operator for 25 yrs


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Machinist/ Pump Mechanic/ Millwright


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nothing Too darn lazy to work


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

HVAC & refrigeration repairman.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Diesel fitter.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

pipe fitter, maintaince at cpc ceader bayou


----------



## trentmc (Jul 5, 2006)

Worked offshore in College fishing out of Port A.
Construction after that, 
Landscaping supervisor after that,
E.M.T for a ambulance after that,
Now I am a Proffessional Firefighter, Local 3082.
And do whatever I can find on the sides to keep me busy, My wife is a Computer Marketing Analyst.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

SUPERSAM said:


> I know we have quite the diverse group here on 2cool. I was just wondering what everyone did to pay the bills. I used to be a pipe fabricator now for the last 5 years I am a operator in a Paper mill.


I used to work at Inland Orange for Nalco many moons ago. Now I'm a lab tech in a chemical plant start my new job in petrochem lab in 2 weeks.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Heavy equipment business owner


----------



## shuddabeenhereyesterday (Apr 5, 2006)

Outside Sales Rep. for Crane Valve Services
(gives me an excuse to fish more)


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

HSE (Health, Safety and Environmental) Manager for KBR. Work in Qatar right now. Sure don't get to fish around Texas too much.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Telcom tech


----------



## Lpescador (Dec 27, 2005)

Lab tech at petrochemical lab


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Lpescador said:


> Lab tech at petrochemical lab


Which one?


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

Owner of remodeling/ general contract business


----------



## kayakcaptain (Dec 8, 2007)

Master Mariner
Port Captain
Marine Surveyor-Heavy Lift Specialist for Cargo Underwriters


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Sales for a chemical/hazardous waste transportation company.


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Mud Engineer or Drilling Fluid Specialist......Offshore


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

*Scheduler/Planner for Freeport Welding, In Freeport Texas.*







*FishBone*


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

Iron Worker 
pro. BSer
Jeep builder
Mostly i just make the fat girl work so I can be lazy!


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Houston Police Officer.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Tech 1 diesel mechanic for Wal-Marts private fleet


----------



## Infidel (Aug 18, 2005)

Environmental Scientist, doing consultant work.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Pediatric RN at Texas Children's


----------



## nopotlikin (May 15, 2006)

locomotive engineer for union pacific railroad


----------



## freethinking1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Machinist/ Night Shift Machine Shop Supervisor


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Washed up Paramedic (still certified) converted to safety supervisor


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

Operations specialist for Harvest Pipeline/Hilcorp Energy Company


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Disability Examiner for the state


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

Supply chain management for an oilfield chemicals company


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Pastor - First Baptsit Seabrook


Tropicalsun


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

I work for a consultant doing ecology work. I mostly do wetland delineations, endangered species surveys, and A LOT of technical report writing.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Bartender/ Student at UHD


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

air frt agent southwest airlines


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

IT project manager, mostly natural gas pipeline stuff. Previously an Oracle developer/DBA.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

PPM Tech/Service Scheduler @ Freeport chemical plant


----------



## StacyW (Sep 1, 2004)

*How Do I Put This...*

Domestic Engineer of the household 
Personal uncertified vet tech for the animals of the "WEEKS" Zoo 
Professional yard and rock gardner for the Estate
Professional Mom and Wife & I believe that covers it!

Stacy


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Commercial Superintendant, multi story buildings.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Manager, Human Resources


----------



## bthorp (Oct 7, 2005)

production manager of a printing co.


----------



## ToolMan (May 31, 2004)

Aircraft Mechanic - Continental Airlines


----------



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

accountant at the UT Health Science Center in SA


----------



## Nick Smith (Dec 5, 2007)

College Instructor - electronics and computers
Building contractor - on the side. (teaching doesn't pay enough)


----------



## Thresher6too (Nov 13, 2004)

Contract API-510 Pressure Vessel Inspector
I also write books and teach classes on visual inspection.


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

Father
Husband
And somewhere in between I squeeze out 50 a week in a thing called a job. My wife and kid have not quite comprehended this word yet. So therefore it is not important to list what I do.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Middle school teacher/6th grade.


----------



## Pescador Viejo Loco (May 21, 2004)

*tough job*

Cat brain surgeon and weekend Gynecologist


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

municipal firefighter


----------



## Okie (Aug 22, 2007)

Auditor-Department of Defenser


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

3D Designer/Cad draftsman; Aerospace


----------



## wahoosdare (Mar 7, 2007)

Design & Engineered sales (Electrical Poleline materials). Twenty Five years now.
I don't like hurricane season. The storms take years off my life!!!!!


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

Procurement supervisor mainly tools & equipment kbr


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 16, 2004)

Manufacturing supervisor. I manage a production line for Texas Instruments building semiconductors. Most of the chips we make at the HFAB Stafford site are for the automotive industry, and cell phones.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

hope all the folks that responded to this post are ready for their pm boxes to get filled, from head hunters in their respective industries.......lol.....


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

Senior manufacturing engineer (oilfield bits)


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Project Finance Manager for a major energy company


----------



## stingray_bob (Jun 1, 2007)

BertS said:


> hope all the folks that responded to this post are ready for their pm boxes to get filled, from head hunters in their respective industries.......lol.....


lol I'm a headhunter and don't worry everyone I won't PM you...

but if you are in accounting/finance and want to chat hit me up!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Senior Analyst of Supply Chain and Logistics for a major oil & gas pipe manufacturer.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

GSM for a car dealership.


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

Acting Supervisor/Children's Librarian at a public library.

-Been a drafter, carny, roadie, subcontractor, forestry worker, teacher, security guard, cook, and whatever else it took to feed the bulldog.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Managing Partner (General Mgr) Chili's Grill and Bar


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Industrial sales rep aka Senior Territory Manager - Hit the big 6-0 yesterday hence the "Senior"


----------



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

Correctional officer State of Texas, 14 years and counting.


----------



## RenFish (Sep 17, 2007)

Corporate Meeting Planner


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Project Manager for a general contractor. We build mostly restaraunts.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Manufacturers Rep for Axygen Scientific.

We make consumables for research labs.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Disaster Recovery Coordinator <-- Fancy title for a project manager in an IT industry


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

I've been in the printing business since '73 ... at the same company, Western Litho, since '88.


----------



## TXplugger (Nov 26, 2007)

QA/QC for a GC.


----------



## patfish (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Tiger, were you out of Ironworkers local 66? If so I used to work for you.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

BertS said:


> hope all the folks that responded to this post are ready for their pm boxes to get filled, from head hunters in their respective industries.......lol.....


Probly not huntin heads that spend all their time on 2cool.LOL


----------



## bayquest (Sep 13, 2004)

Sales Manager

Wholesale Building Material Distributor


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Academic Dean
Alvin CC


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Realtor, San Antonio and Hill Country area


----------



## windjammer (May 22, 2004)

Retired Du Pont I&E mechanic, Planner/Scheduler, Field Coordinator
Nothing like retirement!!!


----------



## huachinango (Jun 21, 2007)

Superintnendent for Harvey in Houston.


----------



## 911 Hunter (Nov 13, 2007)

Health, Safety & Environmental Professional for 13 years now and also Volunteer Emergency Services


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Maintenance Planner and Scheduler at a Major Chemical Plant in TC.


----------



## spider373 (Sep 10, 2005)

Electronic engineer. If you need a piece of electronic controller/circuit board, I can help.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Electronic tech for a paging company. I work on radio transmitters and paging switches.


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

City of Brenham PD


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Soapeddler - peddles soap

Industrial and Institutional Maintenance Systems and Products sales and service.

(Chemical Guy)


----------



## Chula Vista (Jun 2, 2004)

*Forklift Sales*

Warehouse Equipment and Lift Truck sales,,, 21 Years,,,,,Pat


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Banker


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Electrical drafter/designer for Fluor.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Maint./millwright contractor for chemical co. I know this wasn't what this post was supposed to be for but i am looking to move more toward pipeline work (still maint./mech.). If anyone could give give a push in the right direction, shoot me a pm. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Oil and Gas business...Finance.


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

Home builder for whoever pays the most at the moment....


----------



## dcaroselli (Jul 6, 2006)

Plumber
Pipe fitter & welder
Started Aluminum Fabrication shop in Seadrift October 2007


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Control board operator ( on rare occasions I go outside and get my hands dirty) in an oil refinery. 

Oh yeah, I'm a philosopher too but the gasoline making pays alot beter.


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

Promotional Products Company - Owner for over 25 Years
Specializing in Custom Embroidery - Caps, Shirts, Jackets etc.


----------



## straighthook (Jan 11, 2008)

Union Pacific Rail Road Welder, uprr.com


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Machinist, CNC mill
Richard Sartor


----------



## bdriscoll (Jan 6, 2007)

Engineer, US Army


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Owner, Rod's Towing & Recovery.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Didn't think I would be the first Pipeline Controller on here.

I'm also an Operations Representative and Refined Products Scheduler(relief).

My spare time involves making 8000# diesel pickup trucks go FAST!!


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Retired Major TDCJ.....currently a safety manager in the commercial construction field


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Athletic Director/women's basketball coach at San Jacinto College.


----------



## ratrap (Mar 21, 2007)

Transportation Coordinator for N.G. Compressor C0. - 14yrs.


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

I.T for a telecommucation co


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

Mechanical Seal, packing, and gaskets sales
Utex Industries


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

Plumbing Supervisor in maintenance for San Jacinto College


----------



## 1-2-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Corrugated Mfg / Packaging & Janitorial Distribution: Kent H. Landsberg or Apollo Paper Company


----------



## jenkins1200 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Oil Patch Related*

I have been working in the oil field since 1985. I have been working 14 years at my current job from shop hand, service technician and now service coordinator for the last five years.


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

HR and Risk Management Director for County Government
Stand-Up Philosopher (aka BS Artist)


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

Didn't think I would be the first Pipeline Controller on here

Your not,i was!!!llol


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Asst District Attorney


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

General Contractor


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

aneel said:


> Didn't think I would be the first Pipeline Controller on here
> 
> Your not,i was!!!llol


I guess we call it something different. Operations Specialists here are are more in the planning and engineering dept.


----------



## TwinFisher (May 26, 2004)

*Oilfield*

8 yrs in the oilpatch. I am work as a Rig Safety and Training Coordinator in Brazil at this time.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Custom chemical manufacturing, packaging, and distribution. Commodity and specialty chemicals blended, mixed, and made for other companies.


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

Quality Assurance at ExxonMobil Baytown for WorleyParsons.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Operator at Bayer Chemical in Baytown. Municipal/Industrial Firefighter/Paramedic for 25 years. Worked for Galveston Fire before becoming an operator.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

cat cracker operator....valero texas city


----------



## jackfish (May 21, 2004)

Retired Firefighter/Paramedic, Arson Investigator. Retired as Training Chief, now a Full Time Professional Fishing Guide in Rockport.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Senior Configuration and Data Managment Analyist, supporting, Aerospace, Dept of Def, Homeland Sec.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

operations and looking for another job


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

Materials Manager/Buyer for natural gas pipelines and compressor stations. Design and construction projects. 

Also ran a pool repair business in 2005.


----------



## Captain W (May 26, 2004)

Chiropractor in Seabrook


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

*Crack*

70s...School
80s... Landscape & Liquor stores in Huntsville,Tx
90s... Worked for the largest foundation repair company in the State

Proud Owner of Certified Foundation Specialist, Sugar Land, 7yrs.


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

Area Sales Manager for Aggreko, a service company providing core utility products on a rental basis. (Generators, Process chillers, A/C's, Oil free air compressors, Cooling towers)


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Geologist/geophysicist (Gulf of Mexico). I also volunteer with several charity groups, including the Leukemia and Lymphoma Society and the Houston Police Bicycle Relay Team.


----------



## kristyjab (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm a tax collector!!!


----------



## Flippy (Aug 3, 2006)

IT - Senior Production Analyst (11+ years) and also Manage and Coach two youth baseball teams which has turned into a full time job.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Hot Shot Delivery, Inc.


----------



## Txmm13 (Oct 20, 2007)

OFT, Mud Engineer.


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

Don't tell my mom I'm a firefighter, she thinks I'm a DJ in a strip joint. Oh and I have a custom saddle making business too. Then there is that seasonal job of feeding fish.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Power Generation Dispatcher for Calpine Energy 
Control all of our California Assets from DT Houston.


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

UPS driver aka Under Paid Slave hahahaahaha teamster local 988


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Credit manager and house flipper.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Adventurist? lol


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Civil/Structural Engineer/e.i.t., and Flexible Stick Anchor Manufacturer/Distributor/Finger Pointer/Accountant/Secretary the rest of the week, when I'm not fishing

As BertS would want it...If you have a C/S Engineering position less than 20 minutes away from saltwater, and I could see my feet while wading, feel free to send me a PM, haha.

Adventurist wantabee!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

30 years in LE..now a security coordinator for large hospital ...the hardest job, mother of one and grandmother of 3!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

professional WMP player.......


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

Locomotive Engineer for Union Pacific Railroad


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

bslittle79 said:


> As BertS would want it...If you have a C/S Engineering position less than 20 minutes away from saltwater, and I could see my feet while wading, feel free to send me a PM, haha.
> 
> Adventurist wantabee!


dooood!!!

totally forgot about a year ago, a similar thread popped up, and I replied, got several pm's from head hunters. this may not be a bad thing....


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

IT Infrastructure Manager


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Professional Head Hunter


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Database Administrator, also do alot of trainning, onsite work....


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thats funny right there


Hullahopper said:


> Professional Head Hunter


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

police/fire dispatcher, 911 call taker


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Real Estate Investments and speculation since 1971. Lots of time on my hands for the important things in life.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Hullahopper said:


> Professional Head Hunter


then this thread is a gold mine.


----------



## jlarge (Sep 15, 2006)

*job???*

Inventory coordinator for a chemical plant in Freeport.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Wholesale lumber.


----------



## TILT (Feb 13, 2007)

Fractionator plant operator for Conocophillips


----------



## pabloag (Jan 13, 2007)

Son of a MEP Contractor who became an Architect

Registered 27 years, sole proprietor 18 years


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Software Mktg for BMC Software.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i monitor internet websites for corporations who suspect productivity loss by employees who are spending too much time on the internet.


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

*Wow*

6,608 posts!!!!!!!

Man you are good at what you do. No wonder you're the MASTER!!!!! :rotfl:



mastercylinder said:


> i monitor internet websites for corporations who suspect productivity loss by employees who are spending too much time on the internet.


----------



## Reef Dawg (Dec 20, 2004)

IT Network Engineer


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

Co-owner of Texas Tackle Factory (TTF)! However, I spend my days as a risk management and security consultant (everything from MTSA security to corporate security and everything in between). Got issues? Give me a shout!


----------



## JayH (Jan 10, 2008)

*Sales*

Medical Equipment Salesman


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

wife/mother/Accountant/Small business owner/professional student

Free time? What's that? When I finish my MBA, I might actually get to go fishing again.


----------



## LILSTUDD (Jun 17, 2004)

Manager Payroll and Tax for Energy Co


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Used to work IT and then Graphic Design.

Now I'm a KEPT woman. It's a tough job but somebody's got to do it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

REALTOR and run a small RE investment Co. (flipper...LOL)


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

I install wood/laminate flooring (27yrs)


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Video Production and Photography for the Livestock,real estate, Outdoor Industry. Pm if u need my services.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Sergeant 
Internal Affairs Division
Fort Bend Sheriff's Office

I guess I'm a head hunter in a sense as well...LOL

Kelly


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

Manager of Western Sales & Testing, a cylinder requalification (hydrotest) co. in Deer Park.
Roger


----------



## YellsAtDog (May 23, 2004)

What a great thread! 

I work in Macy's Florida Marketing department, working on preparing ads for print media; direct mail and newspaper. 

We used to be Burdines, a Florida retail department store chain, but Federated Department Stores took all it's retail department store chains across the country and changed them all to Macy's. Except Bloomingdale's, it's still Bloomingdale's. And Federated Department Stores changed its name to Macy's Inc. last year. Federated acquired all the May Co. stores a couple of years ago, and they're all now Macy's. 

As Burdines, we had a 100+ years history in Florida. William Burdine opened his dry goods store in downtown Miami in 1898. 

My Mom, who you know as Aunt Joyce, worked in Burdines advertising for 14 years, from which she retired. I've been with Burdines, then Burdines-Macy's, now Macy's Florida, since 1994. 

I work as an art director and copywriter, mostly copywriter. My chief concerns are quality, accuracy and legal compliance in advertising, so that the customer gets the truth, fair representation of products and pricing, and nothing in our advertising is misleading. The purpose is twofold: truthfulness in advertising for the benefit of the customer and to protect the company from lawsuits for misleading advertising. We have a commitment to truthfulness in advertising.

I don't mean to make it sound highfalutin'. I'm just a worker. I just want the customer to get a fair shake. And Macy's wants to be an honest business while making a profit. 

Sorry I went on so long. I get carried away with the details sometimes.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Did over 20 years in the airline biz. Now a chef, own my own catering company.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

steel mill worker
electric motor winder
outside sales rep for vitamin co.
sales mgr for small lubricant jobber


----------



## butch (May 1, 2007)

district manager for restaurant chain for 20 years
field super for plumbing co. 10 years to present
part time taxedermy
part time goat and cattle ranch


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Offshore production operator.


----------



## jfk47 (May 3, 2005)

CPA - Tesoro Petroleum - San Antonio


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Firefighter/Medic for a major chem. Corp. 
Vol. Firefighter/Medic


----------



## Wazo (Jan 20, 2008)

As the kids say- 'Drug pusher' , aka pharma sales


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

was b&r fitter offshore now I fish a lot


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Fire rescue and safety. 

Start @ kinder morgan Tues as a level 1 operator.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

RN- operating room


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Catastrophe insurance claims manager. Manage independent adjusters handling property claims for a major insurance company across the country.


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

Oil field service...Subsea wellhead and drilling systems.


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

Former Real Deal Head Hunter. hahaha Have a few heads on the wall as well. LOL Last big one was Well... He was big, and in a hole. LMFAO.

School.

Marine

School Finished

Oil Biz

Security consultant and USA Gov Contractor for 15yrs.

US Gov Certified Weapons instructor.

Now, Project Manager for all government contracts (Heavy construction Mid-East PMO-GRD. MNFI, JD SYSCOM)


----------

